# Whazzup in Turkey?



## tomahawk6 (7 Jun 2015)

This vote may have saved democracy in Turkey.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/08/world/europe/turkey-election-recep-tayyip-erdogan-kurds-hdp.html

ISTANBUL — Turkish voters delivered a rebuke on Sunday to President Recep Tayyip Erdogan as his party lost its majority in Parliament in a historic election that dealt a blow to his ambition to rewrite Turkey’s Constitution and increase his power.

_- mod edit of thread title to make it more general, not just elections -_


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2015)

It's interesting that the Kurds played a large part in blunting Erdogan's ambitions. Taking a gamble by running a unified campaign and finally getting representation in the Turkish Parliament may well put them into a much better bargaining position.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Jun 2015)

I'm glad to hear he's been slapped down.  Too bad it wasn't a total defeat.


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Jun 2015)

> The Kurdish party opted to run as a unified slate, rather than field independent candidates as it had in the past. But it was a big risk: either it would reach the 10 percent threshold and enter Parliament, or it would be shut out, and its seats would have gone to the A.K.P.
> 
> In the city of Diyarbakir, in the Kurdish heartland in the southeast, celebrations broke out as people flooded the streets, dancing and setting off fireworks.
> 
> ...



I wonder if this means anything?  Is it possible that Turkey might be seeing benefits to a Kurdish Cordon between the Arabs/Persians/Jews and themselves?  Conceivably it could be used to justify moving the EU boundary to the Eastern edge of Turkey.  The Kurds have been getting the benefit of the doubt from the last few American administrations and have been showing themselves capable of acting strongly in their own defence - as well as being relatively tolerant and secular.

If there was a thinking President in the White House a strong Kurdish State would be just what the doctor ordered to upset both the Mullahs and the Caliphs.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jun 2015)

I think the best option for the Kurds is to work within the Turkish system.On their own they would have to deal with Iran.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Aug 2015)

Related updates on Turkey: perhaps it's time to change the thread title to "Time running out on Turkey's Erdogan?"

Reuters



> *Turkey faces fractious interim rule as PM gives up on forming new government*
> Tue Aug 18, 2015 11:00am EDT
> 
> By Orhan Coskun
> ...



Reuters



> *Turkish nationalists reject minority government in blow to Erdogan*
> Fri Aug 14, 2015 3:46pm EDT
> 
> By Orhan Coskun and Ercan Gurses
> ...


----------



## cupper (18 Aug 2015)

Hmmm. Wonder how long before the Army decides that it is time again to step in and take over.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Aug 2015)

He attacks the PPK to get them to attack Turkish targets in the hopes of creating a backlash against the Kurds in Turkey.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Aug 2015)

A Turkish coalition government with a pro-Kurdish opposition party?

Reuters



> *New Turkish cabinet includes opposition, but little policy change seen*
> Fri Aug 28, 2015 3:24pm EDT
> 
> By Gulsen Solaker and Orhan Coskun
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2016)

Erdogan feels the need to expand Turkish borders southward.This naturally would upset the Kurds and Iraq. Erdogans southern border would include Iraqi oil centers. It would be a non-starter in the UN for sure,not to mention destabilizing.Throw into the mix Armenia's new  Russian-made advanced 9K720 Iskander Short-Range Ballistic Missile System.This is an export variant with a range of 280km.Naturally if the Iranians buy, some then Turkey wont be far behind. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/turkey-maps-reclaiming-ottoman-empire-200053589.html


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Oct 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Erdogan feels the need to expand Turkish borders southward.This naturally would upset the Kurds and Iraq. Erdogans southern border would include Iraqi oil centers. It would be a non-starter in the UN for sure,not to mention destabilizing.Throw into the mix Armenia's new  Russian-made advanced 9K720 Iskander Short-Range Ballistic Missile System.This is an export variant with a range of 280km.Naturally if the Iranians buy, some then Turkey wont be far behind.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/turkey-maps-reclaiming-ottoman-empire-200053589.html



Actually, I'd let him go with it.  That would put all the Kurds, minus some in Iran, inside one set of borders.  Erdogan would then have to try and hold not only his borders against Syria and Iraq, he would also be fighting a unified Kurdish polity who would see the opportunity to connect their mountains to the sea at Iskanderun.  He would also have a whole bunch of non-Islamist muslims, as well as a bunch of unbelievers that, if they united with the modernists in Constantinople would end up squeezing the Hittites in Gordium.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> ... This naturally would upset the Kurds and Iraq ...


There's already a bit of sand in the gears along those lines ...
-- _*“Battle for Mosul: Turkey- Iraq row over ISIL operation”
-- “Iraq denies Turkey taking part in Mosul battles”
-- “#MosulOps: Iraq denies reports of Turkish military participation” *_

... as well as signs of at least SOME Kurds working with Iraq (for now, anyway) ...
-- *“President Barzani hails historic coordination between Kurdish and Iraqi forces”* 

... and some with Turkey ...
-- _*"Turkey hits ISIS in Iraq following Kurdish request"*_

... as it moves to protect itself as well?
-- *“Turkey to recruit 5,000 new ‘security guards’ for Kurdish regions”*
#KurdsWithinKurds


----------

